# Avisos IPMA vs. Alertas ProtCiv, filosofia, critérios, etc



## AnDré (12 Out 2014 às 11:02)

*Avisos IPMA*






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2014 às 11:02)

*Alertas Protecção Civil / SIOPS 
Sistema Integrado de Operações de Protecção e Socorro*








*SIOPS*

O SIOPS – Sistema Integrado de Operações de Protecção e Socorro é o conjunto de estruturas, normas e procedimentos que asseguram que todos os agentes de protecção civil actuam, no plano operacional, articuladamente sob um comando único, sem prejuízo da respectiva dependência hierárquica e funcional (Decreto-Lei n.º 134/2006, de 25 de Julho)

O SIOPS visa responder a situações de iminência ou de ocorrência de acidente grave ou catástrofe. O princípio do comando único assenta nas duas dimensões do Sistema, a da coordenação institucional e a do comando operacional. 

*ESTRUTURAS DE COORDENAÇÃO*

A coordenação institucional do SIOPS é assegurada, a nível nacional e a nível de cada distrito, pelos CCO – Centros De Coordenação Operacional, que integram representantes das entidades cuja intervenção se justifica em função de cada ocorrência em concreto.

Os CCO são responsáveis pela gestão da participação operacional de cada força ou serviço nas operações de socorro a desencadear.



*ATRIBUIÇÕES dos CCO:*

a) Assegurar a coordenação dos recursos e do apoio logístico das operações de socorro, emergência e assistência realizadas por todas as organizações integrantes do SIOPS;

b) Proceder à recolha de informação estratégica, relevante para as missões de protecção e socorro, detida pelas organizações integrantes dos CCO, bem como promover a sua gestão;

c) Recolher e divulgar, por todos os agentes em razão da ocorrência e do estado de prontidão, informações de carácter estratégico essencial à componente de comando operacional táctico;

d) Informar permanentemente a autoridade política respectiva de todos os factos relevantes que possam gerar problemas ou estrangulamentos no âmbito da resposta operacional;

e) Garantir a gestão e acompanhar todas as ocorrências, assegurando uma resposta adequada no âmbito do SIOPS.

A Comissão Nacional de Protecção Civil aprova o regulamento de funcionamento do Centro de Coordenação Operacional Nacional e dos centros de coordenação operacional distrital, que prevê, designadamente, as formas de mobilização e de articulação entre as entidades integrantes dos CCO, as relações operacionais com o Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro e os comandos distritais de operações de socorro, a existência de elementos de ligação permanente, bem como a recolha e articulação da informação necessária à componente operacional.


http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/AutoridadeNacional/siops/Pages/Enquadramento.aspx


----------



## Firefigther (14 Out 2014 às 14:32)

Vince disse:


> Agora vermelho ? Vermelho para mim são situações mesmo excepcionais com grande probabilidade de ocorrerem. Um aviso vermelho implica mobilizar muita gente, coisas como fechar empresas, escolas, saírem mais cedo para casa, ou abrirem mais tarde, se for vento significa empresas como EDP terem centenas de funcionários de plantão, etc,etc. Não banalizemos as situações.



Concordo plenamente com o Vince e com o Aurélio , um AVISO VERMELHO implica na verdade muita coisa , mobilização de muita gente . Para mais existindo um AVISO VERMELHO logo implica pelo menos possivelmente um ALERTA LARANJA da ANPC ( Protecção Civil)  que colocaria no terreno bastantes meios não só dos Bombeiros como de todas as Forças que fazem parte da PROTEÇÂO CIVIL e como podem ver pelo menos até agora nenhum ALERTA está em evolução no DIOPS (Dispositivo Integrado de Operações de Socorro).


----------



## AJB (14 Out 2014 às 15:04)

Firefigther disse:


> Concordo plenamente com o Vince e com o Aurélio , um AVISO VERMELHO implica na verdade muita coisa , mobilização de muita gente . Para mais existindo um AVISO VERMELHO logo implica pelo menos possivelmente um ALERTA LARANJA da ANPC ( Protecção Civil)  que colocaria no terreno bastantes meios não só dos Bombeiros como de todas as Forças que fazem parte da PROTEÇÂO CIVIL e como podem ver pelo menos até agora nenhum ALERTA está em evolução no DIOPS (Dispositivo Integrado de Operações de Socorro).


Um Aviso vermelho pode nem mobilizar ninguem, por absurso que pareça! Os alertas da ANPC tem em conta naturalmente os Avisos do IPMA, mas não só: ha a abrangência do fenomeno, a disponibilidade de recuros para mitigar esse fenómeno, a sua capacidade de reforço, a maior ou menor familiarização da população com o fenómeno expectável!
Quanto à precipitação prevista, bom, é de facto significativa e seguramente que causará alguns transtornos. Agora, os solos não estão "ainda" saturados, a capacidade de encaixe e drenagem das linhas de água é elevada...e tambem não creio que a precipitação ultrapasse os 40mm/h ou 60mm em 6h...
mas concordo que mais logo, pós 16/17h haverá novo briefing e nova avaliação do potencial deste evento!
Mas a ANPC vai lançar um Alerta Amarelo em alguns distritos do NW (Porto, Braga, Viana...)


----------



## AJB (14 Out 2014 às 15:14)

Os Avisos estão balizados no IPMA...emitir ou não depende da magnitude prevista para o fenómeno meteo!
Meteorologia pura e dura!
Quanto aos Alertas da ANPC é diferente, ha ja uma interpretação do risco a que determinada população estará sujeita e da capacidade de resposta das entidades competentes.
Para ja preve se o lançamento de um Alerta Amarelo da ANPC. Apenas no decorrer do dia de amanha é que poderá (mas não deverá) ser agravado.
Quanto aos Avisos, acredito que o NW fique pintado de Laranja...
Mas belo evento aí vem


----------



## AJB (14 Out 2014 às 16:58)

Ainda relativamente a esta questão, sou totalmente contra a divulgação pública dos Alertas da ANPC!
Quanto ao evento...quarta e quinta o transito será caótico no Porto...de facto confirma-se na ultima run do gfs, vai ser potente a massa que nos afectará...


----------



## PedroMAR (14 Out 2014 às 19:01)

*AVISO*
Comunicação de uma entidade técnico-cientifica, dirigida ao sistema de protecção civil, à estrutura operacional e à população, com a intenção de informar sobre o perigo eminente e previsível associado a determinado risco, podendo também incluir recomendações sobre as medidas de protecção.

*ALERTA*
Comunicação de uma entidade técnico-cientifica ou de um órgão de coordenação ou comando, dirigida ao sistema de protecção civil e à estrutura operacional, com a intenção de estabelecer o estado de prontidão dos agentes de protecção civil, das estruturas operacionais e demais entidades, adequando-as para o grau de resposta necessário face ao nível de risco e aos efeitos previsíveis.


----------



## PedroMAR (14 Out 2014 às 19:08)

AJB disse:


> Ainda relativamente a esta questão, sou totalmente contra a divulgação pública dos Alertas da ANPC!
> Quanto ao evento...quarta e quinta o transito será caótico no Porto...de facto confirma-se na ultima run do gfs, vai ser potente a massa que nos afectará...



Sou da mesma opinião. Deveria ficar entre a estrutura


----------



## Paulo H (14 Out 2014 às 19:49)

PedroMAR disse:


> Sou da mesma opinião. Deveria ficar entre a estrutura


Podem explicar melhor a vossa opinião, ao serem contra a publicação dos alertas da proteção civil?

Posso estar a entender mal, mas para mim, tornar públicos os alertas é já uma medida preventiva, para que pelo menos os cidadãos tenham consciência dos riscos ou que procurem saber como minimizar danos! 

Se os alertas fossem internos, como poderiam as autoridades desenvolver prevenção? Para mim, prevenção não é estar disponível para socorrer, nem estar nos locais de risco a aguardar. Isso é apenas mobilizar recursos para eventuais ações corretivas, já durante ou depois dos danos ocorrerem.

Aposto que uma comunidade prevenida, isto é, bem informada, pode valer mais que 200 bombeiros e 50carros patrulha da polícia! Há dúvidas? Eu pelo menos aviso sempre alguns amigos ou familiares quando sei que têm certos pertences em risco face às intempéries, e já valeu a pena diversas vezes!

Onde estavam as autoridades, se fosse necessário socorrer? Estão noutros locais sem mãos a medir! É impossível ajudar toda a gente e nessa medida, mais vale prevenir que remediar! Mais vale os avisos/alertas serem públicos mesmo que sejam apenas falsos alarmes.


----------



## AJB (15 Out 2014 às 10:23)

Paulo H disse:


> Podem explicar melhor a vossa opinião, ao serem contra a publicação dos alertas da proteção civil?
> 
> Posso estar a entender mal, mas para mim, tornar públicos os alertas é já uma medida preventiva, para que pelo menos os cidadãos tenham consciência dos riscos ou que procurem saber como minimizar danos!
> 
> ...


 
Sim,claro! percebo as tuas duvidas!
Repara, a população é o primeiro agente de protecção civil, mas deve ser um agente que actua de forma preventiva! Os restantes agentes (GNR, Bombeiros, SP, etc) são agentes que actuam na resposta.
Aqui ha uma grande diferença em ser agente pró-activo e agente re-activo! O primeiro deve ser avisado para a prevenção. o segundo deve ser alertado para a resposta.
Dos Alertas da ANPC que me lembro, 99% são lançados em função de um Aviso de do IPMA. Ou seja, se a população for pró-activa, como lhe compete, antes de saber que ha um Alerta, sabe que ha um Aviso!
Pode haver Alertas sem haver Avisos, pode, mas são rarissimos! Por exemplo se houver um sismo grave, a ANPC entrará em Alerta sem ter havido um Aviso, mas fora essas situações e outras raras (incêndio numa refinaria ou numa infraestrutura chave para a população) os Alertas são em função de Avisos, logo a população funcionará e prevenir-se-á em função de um Aviso!
Vou te dar um exemplo hipotetico na Ribeira, no Porto: o IPMA emite um Aviso para precipitação intensa e para a população estar preparada em função desse evento meteo, para ocorrerem cheias.
A ANPC emite um Alerta Amarelo para as estruturas da Protecção Civil para responderem a eminencia de inundações...cheias vs inundações...as segundas não ocorrem sem as primeiras ( a não ser que nos esqueçamos das torneiras abertas em casa!!!)
Ate porque podem ocorrer Avisos sem necessidade de se emitirem Alertas e a população devera estar na mesma prevenida!
Espero ter sido mais claro na minha opinião sobre a difusão de Alertas e avisos, ou melhor de Avisos e Alertas...


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2014 às 11:40)

Mas AJB, falavam de tu discordares do lado público dos alertas. Mas isso terá sempre que existir, até por razões que indicaste. A meu ver é até aí que tudo pode ser melhorado.

O IPMA lança avisos que acabam por ser genéricos, de acordo com determinados critérios. É uma entidade centralizada, que não tem capacidade de especificar ao detalhe riscos conforme as regiões/localidades ou mesmo apenas partes de localidades, bairros.

Deste o exemplo hipotético dum aviso vermelho poder não dar origem a um alerta, eu percebi o que querias dizer, mas o exemplo contrário julgo ser mais adequado. Pode haver um aviso amarelo, e isso em determinado local/circunstância até poder ser de risco muito elevado. O IPMA não tem capacidade nem tem certas competências para alertar ao detalhe. Isso tem que caber a outra entidade, de comando central, mas com uma estrutura fortemente ramificada/descentralizada, até ao nível local, e para isso só pode ser toda a estrutura da protecção civil, desde o comando central até aos gabinetes municipais.

Vou pegar no exemplo que deste, cheias na Ribeira. O IPMA lança avisos de precipitação, mas que podem ser irrelevantes para esse risco. Esse risco exige conhecimento local que não cabe a uma entidade como o IPMA, exige conhecimento e informação  do que se passa nas barragens, e exige por exemplo conhecimento de precipitação que está a cair em Espanha por exemplo, que nem faz parte dos avisos do IPMA, exige acompanhar as marés, saturação solos, etc,etc.

Não sei se percebeste aonde queria chegar. Eu entendi a diferença entre prevenção e resposta, mas terá que haver sempre algo a nível de alerta para além do IPMA. Isso de esperar que populações sejam proactivas é muito bonito, mas infelizmente sabemos como é na prática. Peguemos no exemplo de Lisboa anteontem, temos tido dias de bastante chuva e mesmo assim as pessoas vão estacionar carros em zonas de risco apesar de aviso laranja. (É também por aqui que eu acho que se deve ter muito cuidado com banalização de avisos excessivos, às vezes dá-me ideia que quase todos os eventos para alguma gente deveria ser tudo vermelho, ora se chegássemos a esse ponto, a certa altura ninguém ligaria a aviso nenhum, independentemente da gravidade da situação.)

E é nesse aspecto que acho que muita coisa também pode ser melhorada. Não só acho que devem haver alertas duma entidade como a ProtCiv como acho que esses devem também ser descentralizados. Pode ser uma coisa tão simples como alertas no site da câmara municipal, indicando as tradicionais zonas de maior risco, como pode até ser um alerta  informal, por exemplo, dar uma volta por zonas tradicionais de risco e avisar moradores/comércio, para terem alguns cuidados. É claro que para isso também seria necessário que existissem mesmo profissionais minimamente capacitados, e infelizmente sabemos que muitas vezes certas estruturas locais são mais jobs-for-boys do que estruturas com knowhow. Mas isso é outra história que não interessa a esta discussão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 11:54)

Vince disse:


> Pode ser uma coisa tão simples como alertas no site da câmara municipal, indicando as tradicionais zonas de maior risco, como pode até ser um alerta  informal, por exemplo, dar uma volta por zonas tradicionais de risco e avisar moradores/comércio, para terem alguns cuidados.



Sim era uma boa medida, nesse aspecto a protecção civil de Mafra, por exemplo, trabalha exemplarmente bem.
Já aqui a de Cascais é uma miséria, existe um distanciamento incrível entre a população local e a dita entidade.


----------



## AJB (15 Out 2014 às 12:32)

Sim Vince, percebi o que querias dizer...ja aí vou...antes referir que conheço bem o "pessoal" da Protecção Civil de Mafra e são de facto competentes, apesar (e este apesar não lhes tira mérito NENHUM) de terem condições/recursos materiais e humanos invejáveis e melhores que alguns distritos. Mas foi um aparte...quanto a "vaca fria"...bem, julgo que sabem que quando é emitido um alerta, ele é emitido pela ANPC, que é uma estrutura Nacional! Infelizmente ao nivel distrital e local não ha a emissão de alertas...por ex. neste momento ha alerta amarelo em metade dos distritos do país, mas este alerta não foi "sugerido" pelas estruturas distritais ou locais da protecção civil, não mesmo, sei do que falo. O Alerta, mesmo que apenas para um distrito, é emitido em Carnaxide por "sugestão" do IMPA!
Depois ha um outro ponto importante que convèm esclarecer. Quando ha a emissão de um Alerta pela ANPC, este tem como função e objectivo primordial preparar os agentes "oficiais" de protecção civil para  preparar (passo a redundancia) a resposta ao evento que se avizinha! Não tem como objectivo sensibilizar as populações!
Caso prático de ontem:

é dado a conhecer à população em geral (através do site) que se avizinham situações meteo adversas, como tal o IPMA lança Avisos (seriam, grosso modo, 12 horas);
em função disto acima há um briefing na ANPC, Carnaxide, entre o IPMA e a ANPC e decidem emitir um Alerta Amarelo (12 horas), mas este Alerta Amarelo foi interno, nós (população) apenas o conhecemos ao final do dia por "furo" jornalistico, aliás normal;
quando é decidido este Alerta Amarelo, o que significa por essas estruturas regionais e locais de protecção civil é que aumentam o nivel de prontidão dos meios humanos e materiais,
Concordo e defendo um melhor e mais incisivo sistema de AVISOS meteorológicos, que chegue à população (e aí muito bem podem entrar os sites dos municipios, juntas,radios, tv's,imprensa escrita online, facebook, etc), até por sistemas de sms's...mas os ALERTAS só para o dispositivo, nada mais...


----------

